# the forbidden door has been opened chris jericho to appear on wwe television as a current member of aew



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

aew will be discussed...........


> “Austin shared that no topic will be off-limits with Jericho, and he is looking forward to keeping everyone on their toes, ranging from viewers to WWE executives.
> 
> “We go into everything,” Austin says. “Jericho is one of the all-time greats, and it’s going to be cool to have someone from AEW on a WWE show. To bottom line it, I’m excited for people to watch this show.””


wwe is showing khan more respect than they ever showed tna


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378014457469763584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378026444270473217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378019725003927553


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I was just looking at that. Jericho and Austin are just friends who want to interview each other. Jericho is going in for an interview but I doubt this leads to any kind of AEWxWWE partnership. Broken Skull Sessions is on the WWE Network so not live TV. I wonder if Jericho will even be allowed to name drop AEW.

One can only hope though. Its cool that this is happening. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW is mentioned nowhere.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

The Wood said:


> AEW is mentioned nowhere.


they will be talking about aew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378018137799585796


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> they will be talking about aew
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378018137799585796


Look at the promotional material again. Absolutely nowhere does any of it mention AEW. You have to know that he’s there to know that he’s there. I’m sure they will talk AEW in their interview.

AEW fans should probably be a little bit nervous about Jericho entering the orbit of WWE again. He signed a 3 year deal at some point in early 2019, but it could have even been in late 2018. He’s probably free to negotiate.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> they will be talking about aew
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378018137799585796


I don't know I doubt it. I think it will be more like he introduces himself as an AEW talent but the content of the interview itself will be about his career in WWE and why he chose to leave. Then they'll talk about his personal life a little and about Fozzy.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Don’t think there is any need to get excited. It’s almost certainly not the start of some collaboration and I doubt AEW gets that much of a look in here, even if they are no longer a direct competitor.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

> Austin on AEW and Y2J interview: “I’ve always respected the hell out of his career, and I’m glad AEW is around—it gives the guys and girls in professional wrestling more places to work. I said, ‘I’d love to have you on the show.’ And he said he’d love to do it, so I checked with Vince about it.”


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

even peacock tv is promoting this.........props to khan/jericho/vince/stone cold......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378018515022663682


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW is definitely no longer considered a threat by Vince McMahon.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho opening the door for a future return once he is done with AEW. His contract ends at the end of this year. Not saying he goes next year, but he wants his Hall of fame/Ambassador $$ deal once he is Done wrestling.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

vince & khan agreed


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It would not surprise me if Jericho has already negotiated a new WWE deal.

Lol, Vince does not give a shit. Classic big dogging.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> vince & khan spoke



That's cool of Vince, nice to see the wrestling world getting along. This is for the best.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> AEW is definitely no longer considered a threat by Vince McMahon.


Vince probably can't believe his luck at how AEW has panned out.s

The disrespect he's showing AEW here is another level. "Sure, we'll promote your biggest star because you're too dumb to use this to your advantage anyway" .


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

The Wood said:


> It would not surprise me if Jericho has already negotiated a new WWE deal.
> 
> Lol, Vince does not give a shit. Classic big dogging.


that would be tampering bruh.....stop trying to shite on a positive because it doesnt fit your narrative


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

No surprise from me. It's Steve Austin and Chris Jericho. If anyone has any chance of convincing Vince to allow Jericho to be used for WWE content it's guys like Austin or The Undertaker. I always felt like Chris Jericho left WWE on good terms also. Obviously this news is great for us but this doesn't mean that WWE is open to working with AEW in the future. This is just a favor for Austin and Jericho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's pretty wild.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

EDIT: Never mind. Relevant post edited.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Londonlaw said:


> Pardon me for appearing contrarian, but that excerpt does not reference Vince McMahon and Tony Khan speaking to each other.
> 
> It suggests that Khan gave his blessing to Jericho and Vince to Austin.


Agreed. Nowhere does it state that Vince and Tony actually spoke. Austin asked Vince and Jericho asked Tony. No big deal, it´s just a podcast.
If anything, this really underlines how little of a threat WWE sees AEW


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

It will be fucking disappointment if there's nothing AEW related.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I find it odd that


PushCrymeTyme said:


> that would be tampering bruh.....stop trying to shite on a positive because it doesnt fit your narrative


Talent are free to negotiate when their deals are expiring. Jericho has probably entered that period. If he signed in early 2019, then he’s within a pregnancy term of being a free agent. It is possible that he signed in 2018 as soon as the trademarks were filed for security reasons.

And what’s Tony Khan going to say? Hell, I’m not sure Chris Jericho, given his freedom and other projects, isn’t free to be able to sign with the WWE even while he’s with AEW.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> It would not surprise me if Jericho has already negotiated a new WWE deal.
> 
> Lol, Vince does not give a shit. Classic big dogging.


I might be in the minority, but I really don't care if Jericho were to go back to WWE. AEW was going to run the show without him at some point in the next few years anyway. Sink or swim, it is better to figure out what they have in there other talents. Can they build an audience without him? I don't know, but I will be interested to see.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

bruh wwe is going all out promoting this........aew has struck a golden opportunity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378014597899116547

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378017550081142788


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

This is pretty cool and good for business. Nice


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> AEW is definitely no longer considered a threat by Vince McMahon.


I think I speak for a lot of this forum when I say can you just fuck off.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I think I speak for a lot of this forum when I say can you just fuck off.


Nah m8


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I thought this was a late April Fool's joke. Holy shit, this is huge.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378017682608558084*


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> It would not surprise me if Jericho has already negotiated a new WWE deal.
> 
> Lol, Vince does not give a shit. Classic big dogging.


Nah, thanks Woody, but I'll wait for all your previous epiphanies to come true first...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I think I speak for a lot of this forum when I say can you just fuck off.


@The Wood is one of the best posters on here. Even if my man never saw Christian as a main eventer. Wash your mouth out with some soap and then come back and apologise.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Remember that time the WWE let Christian go to TNA in 2012 so they could have Ric Flair for a Hall of Fame thing? This is making me think of that, lol.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> I find it odd that
> 
> 
> Talent are free to negotiate when their deals are expiring. Jericho has probably entered that period. If he signed in early 2019, then he’s within a pregnancy term of being a free agent. It is possible that he signed in 2018 as soon as the trademarks were filed for security reasons.
> ...


You're not free and clear, until you're free and clear. You can have someone represent you in negotiations, but a signed and contracted talent (film, sports, music) is bound by the conditions set within... but we don't know (that includes you) what, if any, conditions are in Jericho's contract. It's all speculation.

Do I expect Jericho to return to WWE? Absolutely, 100%. However, it won't be because AEW wouldn't still want him in their promotion, or can offer him a new deal, but he'd return, on his own terms, to go into the Hall of Fame and most likely get his Legends contract as well.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Couldn't think of anything worse than an AEW and WWE partnership. Hope it doesn't mean anything.

You start partnering up with everyone and you water down your product and stop standing on your own two feet in the worst way.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Nah, thanks Woody, but I'll wait for all your previous epiphanies to come true first...


Pretty much everything he says, the opposite happens. I've never known such delusion on message boards from someone who clearly has intelligence, but lacks any semblance of objectivity.

This is the guy who said with a straight face that The Rock would start a nationally televised sports-based promotion in 2021 with CM Punk and Lesnar. He creates fantasy situations that would lead to AEW's potential demise and when they don't occur, he creates others. Wrestlers being unhappy, Tony Khan showing signs of drug addiction, TNT being unhappy, and so on.

I fear for his sanity if AEW _does_ die some day in the future, as he'd have nothing to talk about then except how amazing Vince and WWE are.

Dude also manages to be a Cornette cultist but also the biggest Vince McMahon simp, two things that are in direct conflict with each other since Vince killed the territories and Cornette's beloved old school wrestling to create cartoon wrestling.

Jericho on the Network will have no underlying meaning, no conspiracy theory, no parnership, it'll just be what it is a - a damn cool thing. Remember, Billy Gunn was allowed to do the HOF despite being signed to AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378026444270473217


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Could someone explain me, what is so "forbidden and interesting" about that? StoneCold leads the interview and WWE staff will review it anyway, before they put it on the network.
The thing with Jericho filming backstage at an expo and people there disliked it, had nothing to do with WWE anyway. It is normal thing, that you don`t film when going backstage at an expo.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

oh boy people are about to work themselves into a shoot over this, aren't they.

when Thunder Rosa showed up in AEW people started fan booking all their invasion stories even though it was never anything. same with Kenta.

there's not gonna be a cross promotion or super-card. there's never gonna be anything, it's just Jericho going on Austin's podcast. that's all.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Nah, thanks Woody, but I'll wait for all your previous epiphanies to come true first...





3venflow said:


> Pretty much everything he says, the opposite happens. I've never known such delusion on message boards from someone who clearly has intelligence, but lacks any semblance of objectivity.
> 
> This is the guy who said with a straight face that The Rock would start a nationally televised sports-based promotion in 2021 with CM Punk and Lesnar. He creates fantasy situations that would lead to AEW's potential demise and when they don't occur, he creates others. Wrestlers being unhappy, Tony Khan showing signs of drug addiction, TNT being unhappy, and so on.
> 
> ...


Wood is still here doing the same schtick? Was wondering who you guys were talking about in this thread and the other. Meh, I guess I'll unblock everyone. Hard to keep up with some discussions otherwise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378020430385143811


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Wood is still here doing the same schtick? Was wondering who you guys were talking about in this thread and the other. Meh, I guess I'll unblock everyone. Hard to keep up with some discussions otherwise.


Yes, today Cody and Omega have one foot out of AEW and Jericho is secretly negotiating his return to WWE because he's appearing on Austin's show. You're missing some premium content from the delusionist.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

.christopher. said:


> @The Wood is one of the best posters on here. Even if my man never saw Christian as a main eventer. Wash your mouth out with some soap and then come back and apologise.


You're an embarrassment. Go take up a hobby you actually enjoy. You and @The Wood must really miss chippy lol.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Pretty much everything he says, the opposite happens. I've never known such delusion on message boards from someone who clearly has intelligence, but lacks any semblance of objectivity.
> 
> This is the guy who said with a straight face that The Rock would start a nationally televised sports-based promotion in 2021 with CM Punk and Lesnar. He creates fantasy situations that would lead to AEW's potential demise and when they don't occur, he creates others. Wrestlers being unhappy, Tony Khan showing signs of drug addiction, TNT being unhappy, and so on.
> 
> ...


He clearly has mental health issues going on. Best to leave him be, the slightest thing may trigger him.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

The Wood said:


> AEW is definitely no longer considered a threat by Vince McMahon.


It never has been a threat to WWE.

Looking forward to this interview regardless.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

No offence to Chris, because he was one of my favourites for many years. But I really could not care less if he ended up back in WWE for a few more matches. The guy is approaching 51 and way past his best as a performer. 2018-2019 was his "Indian summer" . Jericho vs Riddle interests me even less than Shane vs Braun lol. Feel the same about JR. 

AEW will always be potentially problematic for WWE as long as: Warner renews it, the viewership doesn't go into freefall, Raw continues to drop 20%, social media presence grows and they are producing live content for a fraction of what WWE are taking. Big business isn't crazy enough to keep throwing money at a franchise for original content when another guy is doing the same for much cheaper.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How long was Jericho's original contract? If it was two years it would be coming up soon. This is high pressure negotiations.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He signed a three-year contract in January 2019 so his deal probably runs out in January 2022 unless there has been a low key extension.

Should be mentioned that Jericho said in March that he plans to be an announcer for AEW's new TNT show which will debut later this year, suggesting a stay beyond his current deal.

“There’s actually another show that’s going to be starting very soon where I’m going to be one of the regular commentators and that’s exciting. Once again, the more things you can do well in the entertainment business, the more valuable you are.”


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Claro De Luna said:


> You're an embarrassment. Go take up a hobby you actually enjoy. You and @The Wood must really miss chippy lol.


Rent free


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> @The Wood is one of the *best* posters on here. Even if my man never saw Christian as a main eventer. Wash your mouth out with some soap and then come back and apologise.


Everything that is said here is just plain wrong 😂 

Anyway, this is great news for AEW (and WWE too) with Chris Jericho being the special guest for Steve Austin


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Who cares if wwe don’t see AEW as a threat. There is enough room for more than one promotion. 

If AEW never ever becomes as successful as wwe why does it matter? 

Too many people obsessed with the Monday night wars. Best thing for the business is to get this sort of content... imagine if WCW and WWF could have co existed, we could have had some great things. 

I’m glad AEW and WWE are doing this.

As for Jericho going back to wwe at some point. Again so what if he does? He’s old now, he had a great first year in AEW, he achieved what they wanted him to, if he goes back for hall of fame etc good luck to him.

I personally don’t think that this interview indicates any of that mind you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So, Jericho to WWE HOF Next year? :-D


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They'll probably talk mostly if not ONLY about his WWE career, and maybe mention some things about he's still active. I really don't see this being much more than that, Jericho and Vince always were mentioned to have a good relationship even when Jericho left for AEW. 

Wood made a good point where it feels like Christian doing the TNA HOF show.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

even if jericho does go back, he'll just be doing bad raw on raw.

i'm not a wwe fan either but they shouldn't be too chesty with their 1.7 rating for raw. a million more people but that's supposed to be the all conquering monster promotion.

wwe across three shows gets less than 4.5m viewers and one is own network tv, not great for all the multi billion dollar deals. both feds are crap but at least aew isn't soul crushingly boring for what's worth.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

The trust Khan has for both Austin and Jericho? That's not well documented it's undocumented.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Look at the promotional material again. Absolutely nowhere does any of it mention AEW. You have to know that he’s there to know that he’s there. I’m sure they will talk AEW in their interview.
> 
> AEW fans should probably be a little bit nervous about Jericho entering the orbit of WWE again. He signed a 3 year deal at some point in early 2019, but it could have even been in late 2018. He’s probably free to negotiate.


Ya like Jericho's fat ass would steal viewers from AEW if he jumped ship


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wrestling Forum never disappoints.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Wowzers. A lot of sand in the WWE fangirls' tuppences over this. It's pitiful, it really is.

It should be a fun show. 30 year vet Jericho is about the best guest the Broken Skull Ranch could get.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

Pretty wild stuff, but it goes to show you that WWE no longer views AEW as a threat, I kinda wonder if WWE secretly owns AEW


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

La Parka said:


> Rent free


Was about to say exactly that, lol.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Vince probably doesn't see Jericho being on his show as a threat because of all the negative publicity Jericho got for his physique when Dynamite aired after that NBA game.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Interesting. A sign that Vince McMahon does not care anymore.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

There shouldn't be an issue if they parted ways on good terms. 
The WWE fans know who Chris Jericho is and those who care enough will already know what he's doing. So they'll already be watching him in aew or not depending how involved they are. 
It's not like an unknown wrestler to the WWE audience. Someone who would interest the casual WWE fan and peak their interest into watching AEW.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Claro De Luna said:


> You're an embarrassment. Go take up a hobby you actually enjoy. You and @The Wood must really miss chippy lol.


After reading some of your waffle I'm glad you think this. If someone like you liked me I'd wonder where I went wrong.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I think it just creates more buzz for WWE and Peacock around WM time. It's really cool that it's happening, but the more I think about it... AEW won't really get anything from this, and I think they know that. WWE are promoting this EVERYWHERE I look, and AEW simply hit the retweet button on one of the tweets. What's Tony Khan going to do? Say no to Jericho? He doesn't strike me as a guy with a lot of backbone, and also Jericho has the power- if Khan pisses him off by saying no, Jericho walks right back into the WWE fold, no harm done.

Anyone who's a Chris Jericho fan knows that AEW exists and that Jericho's there. On the WWE side, they've got the buzz of "what will Jericho say? How much will they acknowledge AEW?" And Austin & Jericho will probably spend 5 minutes max talking about AEW in the vaguest terms, and spend the rest talking his WWE career and Fozzy. So WWE get the views and subscriptions from curious people, and AEW are still in the same spot they are now.

I won't lie, I was buzzing and excited when I saw this news. But the more I reflect and really look at this in a realistic manner, there's no way WWE are going to promote the shit out of AEW and Jericho. It's a cool get, and Jericho and Austin shooting the shit could be a fun interview. That'll be all for the most part.

Although, we are almost exactly 20 years from WMX7 and "I now own WCW"...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The social media freaks are at it again. "omfg dis proves wot i said at da start! vince owns aew and has dun all along!!!"

I hate wrestling fans. The vast majority of them are complete morons.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Inside job people


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Honestly, AEW could have a 5 minute superbowl advert. Won't make a bit of difference. someone could hack into all streaming platforms and TV and force show Dynamite for 2 hours. They'll be drawing the same viewers in the next 3 weeks after.

Why?

Because the product sucks a huge dick


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

This shows just how little WWE cares about AEW. They used to not mention TNA and pretend they didn't exist but now they're actively promoting AEW.

Wow...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Steve and Chris have been on each other's podcasts like a 100 times. Although, I suppose it is a little different now that Jericho works for AEW


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

.christopher. said:


> After reading some of your waffle I'm glad you think this. If someone like you liked me I'd wonder where I went wrong.


You're a football fan. Says it all really. A shitty sport rife with racism, hooliganism and misogyny.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Claro De Luna said:


> You're a football fan. Says it all really. A shitty sport rife with racism, hooliganism and misogyny.


Imagine using someone's enjoyment of a sport - the most popular sport on the planet - as an assessment and judgement of character lol.

Everyone who likes football is a racist hooligan!


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Imagine using someone's enjoyment of a sport - the most popular sport on the planet - as an assessment and judgement of character lol.
> 
> Everyone who likes football is a racist hooligan!


Not an insult mate, just stating a fact. Are you also one of woods minions?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

@Claro De Luna back from their ban and already personally insulting people. Some people never learn.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Claro De Luna said:


> Not an insult mate, just stating a fact. Are you also one of woods minions?


It's not a "fact" whatsoever. It's an utterly ridiculous, blanket generalisation of hundreds of millions if not billions of people that you should be embarrassed to be spewing.

And no, not at all, I've frequently disagreed with a lot of what he says. I'm literally just responding to your bizarre post about football.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Claro De Luna said:


> You're a football fan. Says it all really. A shitty sport rife with racism, hooliganism and misogyny.


Gotta love classic generalisation.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Claro De Luna said:


> You're a football fan. Says it all really. A shitty sport rife with racism, hooliganism and misogyny.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Swan-San said:


> Honestly, AEW could have a 5 minute superbowl advert. Won't make a bit of difference. someone could hack into all streaming platforms and TV and force show Dynamite for 2 hours. They'll be drawing the same viewers in the next 3 weeks after.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because the product sucks a huge dick


yet here you are in an aew forum.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I feel like I'm the only person who thinks WWE and AEW were in bed together from day one


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

itsbeenawhile said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who thinks WWE and AEW were in bed together from day one


Nope same here mate, it's an inside job.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

How is anyone finding something negative in this? It’s ok not to bitch about something occasionally, you know?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's nice to see wrestling fans get excited for a crossover that'll never happen because of this.







*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

itsbeenawhile said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who thinks WWE and AEW were in bed together from day one


That's because most people understand how nonsensical, baseless and logistically implausible that is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> That's because most people understand how nonsensical, baseless and logistically implausible that is.


I mean it probably isn't but I can understand the people who think it's an inside job. Is it also that wrestling fans don't WANT it to be an inside job too?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are we forgetting that this isn't the first time? Billy Gunn was an AEW contracted talent when he appeared at the HOF. It was even there that HHH laughed that Vince would buy that 'piss ant company' just to fire Billy again. Tony Khan lets his wrestlers do all kinds of things, like work Japan, Mexico and various indies. That is probably one of the selling points when he makes a pitch to guys like Moxley, Miro and FTR, who have/had aspirations to appear in Japan.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Are we forgetting that this isn't the first time? Billy Gunn was an AEW contracted talent when he appeared at the HOF. It was even there that HHH laughed that Vince would buy that 'piss ant company' just to fire Billy again. Tony Khan lets his wrestlers do all kinds of things, like work Japan, Mexico and various indies. That is probably one of the selling points when he makes a pitch to guys like Moxley, Miro and FTR, who have/had aspirations to appear in Japan.


Bit of a different context though. That was before AEW had even held a show yet. Since then, AEW have had a number of successful shows and beaten NXT soundly in the ratings. Triple H/Vince probably thought Double Or Nothing would flop when making jokes about the "pissant company" at the 2019 HOF.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Obviously, but it shows AEW's openness to giving talents certain freedoms and acknowledging the world outside of AEW. So that's why I don't think it's worth looking too much into this.

AEW's flexibility is probably one of the attractions for those who don't want their every action regulated. Like Moxley being able to spread his wings in NJPW Strong and GCW Bloodsport, Omega and Cage working the biggest show in Mexico (Triplemania), and so on. We'll see guys head over to New Japan when the borders open too.

They even retweeted this on the official account (then again, Jeff Jones will retweet anything on AEW Twitter, guy is notoriously bad at social media).


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh for sure, I don't think AEW's openness has ever been in question. It's moreso WWE, who by and large historically ignore any promotion outside of their immediate bubble. And WWE inducting an AEW-signed Billy Gunn before they run a show is world's different to bringing Chris Jericho in now, when AEW are established as a viable alternative.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Vince will boost Jericho’s profile just so he can take more of Shad Khan’s money.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean it probably isn't but I can understand the people who think it's an inside job. Is it also that wrestling fans don't WANT it to be an inside job too?


There are just so, so many reasons why it's a completely ridiculous notion. I think wrestling fans get so caught up in their fandom and the pro wrestling "world" that they talk themselves into believing the real world can actually be just like a wrestling angle.

Outside of the on screen storylines wrestling companies are businesses like any other businesses. To suggest that one business, WWE, has owned another rival business all along and that it's all just been some sort of secret that everyone is in on (including rival television networks) and a "work" is just absolute insanity. This is the real world.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

look i know @The Wood loves being the AEW villain and enjoys shitting on it because its "objectively bad" and his very capable of being a migraine. But please stop attacking him outside of rants in this thread. They're just his subjective opinion.

If you do not wish to make a rant thread on him. Just insult him with your mouths not your fingers. Or burn some logs on the fire. Either way you get to flame him in peace. Just don't do it on here outside of rants


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> that would be tampering bruh.....stop trying to shite on a positive because it doesnt fit your narrative




Unless you know the specifics of and the language contained in Jericho's contract you can't allege tampering. It's also not illegal unless you can prove some form of Tortious Interference. And to do that there has to be at the very least threat of harm to business from one party to another. Pro wrestling isn't the NBA. The reason that "tampering' can used so broadly in sports leagues is because each member organization is under the direct purview or the same governing body and have entered into a Collective Bargaining Agreement that has a clause in it strictly prohibiting open negotiations between players under contract and other teams. Since there is is no singular body overseeing profession wrestling it comes down to language/clauses in individual contracts.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> look i know @The Wood loves being the AEW villain and enjoys shitting on it because its "objectively bad" and his very capable of being a migraine. But please stop attacking him outside of rants in this thread. They're just his subjective opinion.
> 
> If you do not wish to make a rant thread on him. Just insult him with your mouths not your fingers. Or burn some logs on the fire. Either way you get to flame him in peace. Just don't do it on here outside of rants


Thank you, yeah disagree with his opinion but the attacks aren't justified.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Eh, it just emphasises to me that they don’t have an argument, really.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I think this is a great thing and it doesn't surprise me one bit that the usual suspects found a way to shit on AEW. Is it possible that maybe, just a tiny tiny bit Vince has gained some respect for Tony Khan and AEW? They 'kicked' NXT off of Wednesday's which I am sure Vince never wanted and 'beat' him. A small victory that it is. It is a victory. Also doesn't Vince respect wrestlers who have been bold and confident when speaking to him?

Vince really wants Wrestlemania to be BIG(buildup aside) due to having no fans for a year+ because of the Pandemic. If Vince was the business genius he is claimed to be, he would work out a deal with Khan and have AEW invade. Women, Whole Roster or just Omega confronting Drew/Bobby/Edge/Bryan/Roman, AEW World Championship held high, in the face of ....... Holding their title high.

The internet would melt. Raw/Smackdown/NXT/Dynamite would be MUST SEE.

Best of all worlds.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Are people really at the point that they think AEW and WWE are somehow linked? Jesus Christ, this fucking forum.


----------



## WrestleScope (Apr 3, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> look i know @The Wood loves being the AEW villain and enjoys shitting on it because its "objectively bad" and his very capable of being a migraine. But please stop attacking him outside of rants in this thread. They're just his subjective opinion.
> 
> If you do not wish to make a rant thread on him. Just insult him with your mouths not your fingers. Or burn some logs on the fire. Either way you get to flame him in peace. Just don't do it on here outside of rants


From reading @The Wood posts he seems like someone disappointed in AEWand chastises it in hopes that they learn.

Where are you getting him enjoying criticizing AEW and being a villain?

That very weird, he’s given zero indication of this and it’s quite erratic to claim he did without evidence.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Imagine using someone's enjoyment of a sport - the most popular sport on the planet - as an assessment and judgement of character lol.
> 
> Everyone who likes football is a racist hooligan!


I don't even know what I just read from that guy LOL! I love football


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I think this is a great thing and it doesn't surprise me one bit that the usual suspects found a way to shit on AEW. Is it possible that maybe, just a tiny tiny bit Vince has gained some respect for Tony Khan and AEW? They 'kicked' NXT off of Wednesday's which I am sure Vince never wanted and 'beat' him. A small victory that it is. It is a victory. Also doesn't Vince respect wrestlers who have been bold and confident when speaking to him?
> 
> Vince really wants Wrestlemania to be BIG(buildup aside) due to having no fans for a year+ because of the Pandemic. If Vince was the business genius he is claimed to be, he would work out a deal with Khan and have AEW invade. Women, Whole Roster or just Omega confronting Drew/Bobby/Edge/Bryan/Roman, AEW World Championship held high, in the face of ....... Holding their title high.
> 
> ...


They didn't really kick NXT off of anything. NBC is widely expected to retain their NHL broadcast rights and with NBCSN going away USA was where the Wednesday night games are going to land. I'm sure AEW consistently having higher ratings than than NXT makes the move easier but WWE moves shows not called RAW to different nights quite often. Just look at SD. It's been on the air for nearly 22 years and has been broadcast on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays. Multiple stints on Thursday and Friday as well.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They didn't really kick NXT off of anything. NBC is widely expected to retain their NHL broadcast rights and with NBCSN going away USA was where the Wednesday night games are going to land. I'm sure AEW consistently having higher ratings than than NXT makes the move easier but WWE moves shows not called RAW to different nights quite often. Just look at SD. It's been on the air for nearly 22 years and has been broadcast on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays. Multiple stints on Thursday and Friday as well.


Damn man. I was speaking about Vince himself. His mindset. I even said 'tiny victory' but even that is not good enough. I don't even know why I even bother.

@Firefromthegods: I am fed up. I just want to be completely done. There is no point in discussing anything on here regarding angles, storylines, enjoyment, ect. because it will never be allowed. I asked you privately months ago to ban me and you wouldn't so now I am doing it publicly. Ban me. Take my ability to post. This will be nothing but a news source for me from then on. 

Thank you


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

This should be good

I wonder if Jericho will talk to Steve about his frustrations with Vince McMahon's booking him, or talk about AEW, very interesting indeed

My take on this is that it's the beginning of Vince and Jericho getting back on good terms and Jericho ultimately signing with WWE again next year, and obviously going into the HOF

I hope Steve can get Vince McMahon on his show again


----------



## DestinationUnknown (Mar 20, 2021)

It honestly doesn't surprise me that Vince is attaching himself to AEW with their recent success. This will be good for AEW, maybe even Austin will join them.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Damn man. I was speaking about Vince himself. His mindset. I even said 'tiny victory' but even that is not good enough. I don't even know why I even bother.
> 
> @Firefromthegods: I am fed up. I just want to be completely done. There is no point in discussing anything on here regarding angles, storylines, enjoyment, ect. because it will never be allowed. I asked you privately months ago to ban me and you wouldn't so now I am doing it publicly. Ban me. Take my ability to post. This will be nothing but a news source for me from then on.
> 
> Thank you


And I said no. You can discuss whatever you want no ones stopping you


----------



## DestinationUnknown (Mar 20, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Damn man. I was speaking about Vince himself. His mindset. I even said 'tiny victory' but even that is not good enough. I don't even know why I even bother.
> 
> @Firefromthegods: I am fed up. I just want to be completely done. There is no point in discussing anything on here regarding angles, storylines, enjoyment, ect. because it will never be allowed. I asked you privately months ago to ban me and you wouldn't so now I am doing it publicly. Ban me. Take my ability to post. This will be nothing but a news source for me from then on.
> 
> Thank you


Nooooo don't go. I am only new but I am really enjoying the things you post and losing you would mean the bullies win. I am happy to talk positively about AEW with you, and so will @Prosper, @Garty is All Elite, @DammitChrist @claro and @danielallen.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Damn man. I was speaking about Vince himself. His mindset. I even said 'tiny victory' but even that is not good enough. I don't even know why I even bother.
> 
> @Firefromthegods: I am fed up. I just want to be completely done. There is no point in discussing anything on here regarding angles, storylines, enjoyment, ect. because it will never be allowed. I asked you privately months ago to ban me and you wouldn't so now I am doing it publicly. Ban me. Take my ability to post. This will be nothing but a news source for me from then on.
> 
> Thank you


Dude, I said that the numbers make the move easier to swallow but if you want to believe that he is somehow worried about that more or equal to the people who pay him rights fees wanting/needing NXT to move nights be my guest. But boo hoo that I didn't just agree with you I guess.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> And I said no. You can discuss whatever you want no ones stopping you


Obviously I can't with the very first response I get being confrontational. When my post wasn't meant to be taken as such either.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Obviously I can't with the very first response I get being confrontational. When my post wasn't meant to be taken as such either.


You can. But you seem to take other peoples opinion personally. Thats my issue


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Oh for sure, I don't think AEW's openness has ever been in question. It's moreso WWE, who by and large historically ignore any promotion outside of their immediate bubble. And WWE inducting an AEW-signed Billy Gunn before they run a show is world's different to bringing Chris Jericho in now, when AEW are established as a viable alternative.


WWE using AAA wrestlers in 1997, working with ECW on several occasions both on screen and off. I mean this belief that Vince just ignored other companies is a false narrative that historically really only pertained to NWA/WCW. Most of the time it's just been a case of being smart enough to not give his closest competition any free publicity moreso than ignoring them.

Regardless any openness(from any company) is likely to be mainly self serving. I mean even with the AEW/Impact deal it's been very one-sided thus far. AEW gets their guys on Impact and get to have those paid advertisements that sewer impact every week. With little to no pushback from Impact and essentially zero presence on AEW TV.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Obviously I can't with the very first response I get being confrontational. When my post wasn't meant to be taken as such either.


Conversations aren't always an echo chamber. You post your opinion and other people post their opinions you are bound to across opinions that oppose your own. It's kind of how conversation works.


----------



## WrestleScope (Apr 3, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> You can. But you seem to take other peoples opinion personally. Thats my issue


Tell that to @DammitChrist who you’ve kneeled down for and banned more than 20 people he demanded you to.

He cannot handle AEW being criticized, it’s cognitive dissonance


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Damn man. I was speaking about Vince himself. His mindset. I even said 'tiny victory' but even that is not good enough. I don't even know why I even bother.
> 
> @Firefromthegods: I am fed up. I just want to be completely done. There is no point in discussing anything on here regarding angles, storylines, enjoyment, ect. because it will never be allowed. I asked you privately months ago to ban me and you wouldn't so now I am doing it publicly. Ban me. Take my ability to post. This will be nothing but a news source for me from then on.
> 
> Thank you


It's not that deep, dude. Let some of the critics continue to sulk about the product, and you can continue to enjoy the shows at their expense. I'm sure that they'll thrive more once everything eventually goes back to normal.

Don't leave just because of some bad apples


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> It's not that deep, dude. Let some of the critics continue to sulk about the product, and you can continue to enjoy the shows at their expense. I'm sure that they'll thrive more once everything eventually goes back to normal.
> 
> Don't leave just because of some bad apples


I think pro wrestling as a whole will be better once things are back to normal.


----------



## WrestleScope (Apr 3, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Damn man. I was speaking about Vince himself. His mindset. I even said 'tiny victory' but even that is not good enough. I don't even know why I even bother.
> 
> @Firefromthegods: I am fed up. I just want to be completely done. There is no point in discussing anything on here regarding angles, storylines, enjoyment, ect. because it will never be allowed. I asked you privately months ago to ban me and you wouldn't so now I am doing it publicly. Ban me. Take my ability to post. This will be nothing but a news source for me from then on.
> 
> Thank you


Just contact Vertical Scope the website owners.

You shouldn’t feel like that because guys like @DammitChrist can’t handle that his opinion is niche and wants to silence opposition


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WrestleScope said:


> Tell that to @DammitChrist who you’ve kneeled down for and banned more than 20 people he demanded you to.
> 
> He cannot handle AEW being criticized, it’s cognitive dissonance


Whatever you say


----------



## WrestleScope (Apr 3, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Whatever you say


That’s rather immature.

We have the screenshots, other users tried to amicably resolve things and you don’t listen.

You are problematic.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WrestleScope said:


> That’s rather immature.
> 
> We have the screenshots, other users tried to amicably resolve things and you don’t listen.
> 
> You are problematic.


Funny. Cause two sheds is a critic. He thinks I'm fair. Bdon hates cody but he thinks I'm fair. The Wood and I debate but he thinks I'm fair. 

Yeahright2 as well. So if I'm a far left wrestling fan clearly I'm not doing it right


----------



## DestinationUnknown (Mar 20, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Funny. Cause two sheds is a critic. He thinks I'm fair. Bdon hates cody but he thinks I'm fair. The Wood and I debate but he thinks I'm fair.
> 
> Yeahright2 as well. So if I'm a far left wrestling fan clearly I'm not doing it right


All I have seen is that you're a fair leader. If you've banned people for being negative of AEW or questioning why others were allowed to do the same thing others were banned for then they deserve it. As a leader you should be able to pick and choose when rules are enforced and ban anyone who questions it, even if they're correct to be honest. Oh god, the power would go to my head so fast. I completely get it. PM if you need to chat, friend.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DestinationUnknown said:


> All I have seen is that you're a fair leader. If you've banned people for being negative of AEW or questioning why others were allowed to do the same thing others were banned for then they deserve it. As a leader you should be able to pick and choose when rules are enforced and ban anyone who questions it, even if they're correct to be honest. Oh god, the power would go to my head so fast. I completely get it. PM if you need to chat, friend.


Ok you're being a tad ridiculous there mate


----------



## WrestleScope (Apr 3, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Funny. Cause two sheds is a critic. He thinks I'm fair. Bdon hates cody but he thinks I'm fair. The Wood and I debate but he thinks I'm fair.
> 
> Yeahright2 as well. So if I'm a far left wrestling fan clearly I'm not doing it right


You've named a handful of people and you’re speaking for some.

You’ve banned and banned and have cost this website money.

This is not registering with you, because you’re clearly impulsive and bitter...

You can’t ban everyone who dislikes AEW or criticizes you. You’ve banned posters who draw on here,

VerticalScope has this website for the sole purpose of making money through more users and viewers to sell ads and clicks.

You disrupt that when you erratically interfere with their business, they’re not going to take this well.

Nor the Human Resources issue of your abuse.

Multiple people are going to contact VC, you did this and made it hot by censoring everyone like a lunatic.

You get fresh and out of line with various users.

You’ve abused your position. You might as well resign because you’re not going to last as mod, proper personnel(not your admin buddies the actual owners) are getting contacted by various users.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WrestleScope said:


> You've named a handful of people and you’re speaking for some.
> 
> You’ve banned and banned and have cost this website money.
> 
> ...


@DestinationUnknown i don't pick and choose the rules to enforce. I just want an environment where opinions can be expressed respectfully. AEW ain't perfect. But it's more entertaining than Monday night raw


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Damn man. I was speaking about Vince himself. His mindset. I even said 'tiny victory' but even that is not good enough. I don't even know why I even bother.
> 
> @Firefromthegods: I am fed up. I just want to be completely done. There is no point in discussing anything on here regarding angles, storylines, enjoyment, ect. because it will never be allowed. I asked you privately months ago to ban me and you wouldn't so now I am doing it publicly. Ban me. Take my ability to post. This will be nothing but a news source for me from then on.
> 
> Thank you


Click the fucking log out button.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> Click the fucking log out button.


Or just ignore? I'm surprised some people have been here for a long time and forget that this is an easy option. 
As for discussion boards, everyone can agree on one thing, there will be some disagreement no matter what lol.


----------



## WrestleScope (Apr 3, 2021)

Klitschko said:


> Click the fucking log out button.


That’s the point, many are logging out and not logging back in, they moved on from this horribly run website. As well as those banned.

You’re not gonna have the hivemind you think you’re going to have, it’s far too niche for VerticalScope to support and many are reporting the abuse to them.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WrestleScope said:


> That’s the point, many are logging out and not logging back in, they moved on from this horribly run website. As well as those banned.
> 
> You’re not gonna have the hivemind you think you’re going to have, it’s far too niche for VerticalScope to support and many are reporting the abuse to them.


Last warning. Stop. Derailing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Oooh that's really interesting. Will definitely watch it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

After his 2020, Jericho is a scum and I don't give a shit about how he does. He is a money whore.


----------



## Impermanence (Feb 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Or just ignore? I'm surprised some people have been here for a long time and forget that this is an easy option.
> As for discussion boards, everyone can agree on one thing, there will be some disagreement no matter what lol.


Yeah that baffles me as well. I've pretty much 15 people on ignore by now and that function serves me well. 

It's not like anyone is forcing people here to read or respond to every poster or post that peeves them.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I think AEW has got that bad that Vince actually thinks it’s ‘good shit’ and now wants to work with them


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

While a fun thought, this isn't leading to some WWE-AEW partnership, this is just Austin wanting to do a podcast with an old friend and a longtime former WWE employee. Should be a fun interview nonetheless.

Also, you weirdos saying constantly in this thread "WWE no longer views AEW as a threat!!!" are silly because using that logic, than WWE viewed TNA as the biggest threat ever since they pretended they didn't exist for the longest time. WCW was a far bigger threat than AEW ever was but they constantly mentioned them on air during the MNW. Hell, they had DX invade the stadium where they were holding Nitro one night lol. You can tell who started watching wrestling during the MNW's and who just started in 2015. And fwiw, regardless of what they said, I doubt Vince had anything to do with this, this was an NBC/Peacock call.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Wood is still here doing the same schtick? Was wondering who you guys were talking about in this thread and the other. Meh, I guess I'll unblock everyone. Hard to keep up with some discussions otherwise.


or... if everybody could just block.... y’know, problem solved

these days i very easily see when its a reply to Woods


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol... i just read this whole thread

what is this BS going on here?


lol, this forum is so funny


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Chrome said:


> While a fun thought, this isn't leading to some WWE-AEW partnership, this is just Austin wanting to do a podcast with an old friend and a longtime former WWE employee. Should be a fun interview nonetheless.
> 
> Also, you weirdos saying constantly in this thread "WWE no longer views AEW as a threat!!!" are silly because using that logic, than WWE viewed TNA as the biggest threat ever since they pretended they didn't exist for the longest time. WCW was a far bigger threat than AEW ever was but they constantly mentioned them on air during the MNW. Hell, they had DX invade the stadium where they were holding Nitro one night lol. You can tell who started watching wrestling during the MNW's and who just started in 2015. And fwiw, *regardless of what they said*, I doubt Vince had anything to do with this, this was an NBC/Peacock call.


Code speak for "Despite proof of the opposite, I'm going to believe what I want to believe".


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Vince must be going soft. Will Austin get to appear on aew...


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bit baffled by this to be honest. I really want to hear Tony Khan’s thought process behind this before I can decide what to make of it, and Jericho’s.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can't wait for this part:

Austin: "So Chris what are your thoughts about this whole Covid thing?"

Jericho: "Well Steve, I think....."

Lol.

As far as the idea of Jericho leaving AEW which is a discussion point I've heard in the past day, his contract is up next year unless he's already signed an extension. But I would say he'll probably re-sign with AEW when the time comes. He seems fairly involved with AEW right now, to the point where he said he'll be one of the commentators on their new TNT show (whenever that comes).


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chrome said:


> While a fun thought, this isn't leading to some WWE-AEW partnership, this is just Austin wanting to do a podcast with an old friend and a longtime former WWE employee. Should be a fun interview nonetheless.
> 
> Also, you weirdos saying constantly in this thread "WWE no longer views AEW as a threat!!!" are silly because using that logic, than WWE viewed TNA as the biggest threat ever since they pretended they didn't exist for the longest time. WCW was a far bigger threat than AEW ever was but they constantly mentioned them on air during the MNW. Hell, they had DX invade the stadium where they were holding Nitro one night lol. You can tell who started watching wrestling during the MNW's and who just started in 2015. And fwiw, regardless of what they said, I doubt Vince had anything to do with this, this was an NBC/Peacock call.


WWE did see TNA as a threat. Maybe not a threat the size of WCW, but still the biggest threat out there. They fired the Highlanders for just attending a TNA show as regular fans. In that timeperiod, WWE tried to pretend other promotions didn´t exist.. They couldn´t do that when WCW was around because talent jumped from one show to the other, depending on where they´d get most money/influence.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Can't wait for this part:
> 
> Austin: "So Chris what are your thoughts about this whole Covid thing?"
> 
> ...


More like

Austin: "So Chris what are your thoughts about this whole Covid thing?"

Jericho: "What Covid?"


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This thread is embarrassing for both sides.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Can't wait for this part:
> 
> Austin: "So Chris what are your thoughts about this whole Covid thing?"
> 
> ...


yep me too. "So Chris, what have you been up to?"..."Well Steve, not a whole lot, just ALL out in some Elite way trying some Wrestling"
Maybe that's as close to Jericho saying AEW?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This situation is making me laugh, obviously both Vince & Tony would have had to approve this appearance. I don't find it shocking at all because it's always seemed like Jericho & Vince have a great relationship. Jericho was always gonna go back to WWE for his HOF anyways, if you don't realize this then that's on you. It doesn't matter if AEW is mentioned or not because if you're a wrestling fan then you should know of it's existence anyway. 

I'm a huge Jericho fan, I've always been a fan since I first saw him (at WMX7) and have followed him his whole career since. I've enjoyed every Broken Skull Session too so I'm very much looking forward to this!


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't wait for the interview. I love this series with Austin. This will be nothing different than any of the other Steve Austin Interviews imo. Not sure what people are expecting. They will talk about AEW less than Glen Jacobs talked about currently being a Mayor. Vince never had a problem with any of the other interviews, this will be handled the same way.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> WWE did see TNA as a threat. Maybe not a threat the size of WCW, but still the biggest threat out there. They fired the Highlanders for just attending a TNA show as regular fans. In that timeperiod, WWE tried to pretend other promotions didn´t exist.. They couldn´t do that when WCW was around because talent jumped from one show to the other, depending on where they´d get most money/influence.


WWE only sees a company as a threat if they're getting ratings similar to them. WWE was still getting 4-5mil viewers during TNA's peak years which were 2006-09. They didn't see them as a threat but they respected them more than they do AEW, because at least TNA got to a point where they averaged 1.5mil viewers.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

sideon said:


> WWE only sees a company as a threat if they're getting ratings similar to them. WWE was still getting 4-5mil viewers during TNA's peak years which were 2006-09. They didn't see them as a threat but they respected them more than they do AEW, because at least TNA got to a point where they averaged 1.5mil viewers.


Isn’t TNA getting 1.5mil when WWE were getting 4-5ml viewers worse than AEW getting 700k-900k+ viewers when RAW gets 1.9mil (and lower) viewers?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

sideon said:


> WWE only sees a company as a threat if they're getting ratings similar to them. WWE was still getting 4-5mil viewers during TNA's peak years which were 2006-09. They didn't see them as a threat but they respected them more than they do AEW, because at least TNA got to a point where they averaged 1.5mil viewers.


You´re not entirely wrong. But I still say they saw TNA as a threat..TNA had their peak relatively short after the Monday Night Wars (compared to now), and WWE had no interest in another war.
If they weren´t considered a threat, why fire a lowcard guy just because he was at a show and randomly was on tv for a second? Adam Cole has been shown backstage at AEW shows, and Baker openly says he´s there, but he hasn´t faced any punishment at all.. Of course, if they fired him, it would take 90 days and he would be on AEW Dynamite.
I think WWE saw what TNA had potential to be if they did everything right, just as they have now scouted AEW and see they´re never going to be a real threat


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

yeahright2 said:


> You´re not entirely wrong. But I still say they saw TNA as a threat..TNA had their peak relatively short after the Monday Night Wars (compared to now), and WWE had no interest in another war.
> If they weren´t considered a threat, why fire a lowcard guy just because he was at a show and randomly was on tv for a second? Adam Cole has been shown backstage at AEW shows, and Baker openly says he´s there, but he hasn´t faced any punishment at all.. Of course, if they fired him, it would take 90 days and he would be on AEW Dynamite.
> I think WWE saw what TNA had potential to be if they did everything right, just as they have now scouted AEW and see they´re never going to be a real threat


The reason, in my opinion, why WWE was watching TNA closely is because it was only 4-5 years removed from "WCW almost putting WWE out of business". The TNA situation was very similar to that of WCW, but could it have actually happened? I don't really think so.

AEW, at this point is about 2 years in. TNA, was roughly 3 years in at that point. Tony Khan has made some big moves to get his company off the ground, found an audience and has succeeded far above anyone's expectations (you can argue the expectations, but those things happened for a reason... they earned it). It's not just some random coincidence that once AEW started to gain a little ground early on, WWE were handing-out multi-year, multi-million dollar contracts for no reason, other than to stop them going to AEW. Why? They had the money to do so. Rather than risking another potential "WCW/TNA may put WWE out of business" scenario, they balked and opened up the coffers. Besides, they have billions of dollars in the bank and can essentially, do anything they want.

Can AEW ever be a "threat" to WWE? The short answer is no. The WWE entity, is it's own worst enemy. For years, they have been able to tread water, taking fans for granted and doing pretty much whatever they wanted to do, regardless of consequence. Now that WWE seem to be slowly selling itself off in bits and pieces, it's only a matter of time before another corporate entity purchases them outright.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garty is All Elite said:


> The reason, in my opinion, why WWE was watching TNA closely is because it was only 4-5 years removed from "WCW almost putting WWE out of business". The TNA situation was very similar to that of WCW, but could it have actually happened? I don't really think so.
> 
> AEW, at this point is about 2 years in. TNA, was roughly 3 years in at that point. Tony Khan has made some big moves to get his company off the ground, found an audience and has succeeded far above anyone's expectations (you can argue the expectations, but those things happened for a reason... they earned it). It's not just some random coincidence that once AEW started to gain a little ground early on, WWE were handing-out multi-year, multi-million dollar contracts for no reason, other than to stop them going to AEW. Why? They had the money to do so. Rather than risking another potential "WCW/TNA may put WWE out of business" scenario, they balked and opened up the coffers. Besides, they have billions of dollars in the bank and can essentially, do anything they want.
> 
> Can AEW ever be a "threat" to WWE? The short answer is no. The WWE entity, is it's own worst enemy. For years, they have been able to tread water, taking fans for granted and doing pretty much whatever they wanted to do, regardless of consequence. Now that WWE seem to be slowly selling itself off in bits and pieces, it's only a matter of time before another corporate entity purchases them outright.


Aren´t you basically saying what I just did, only with more words?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

yeahright2 said:


> Aren´t you basically saying what I just did, only with more words?


To quote a certain someone... "C'mon man!"


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garty is All Elite said:


> To quote a certain someone... "C'mon man!"


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think AEW has got that bad that Vince actually thinks it’s ‘good shit’ and now wants to work with them


Don’t think he wants to work with them, more like he doesn’t give monkeys about them and doesn’t see them as a legitimate threat.

Thats the impression I get anyway.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy G namedrop in this short clip.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Sammy G namedrop in this short clip.


Kinda suprised he throw Kevin Owens in there, not saying he was horrible just surprised from all he could have selected.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Sammy G namedrop in this short clip.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Has the podcast been recorded? Jericho is getting on a wwe plane just now...off to record podcast or getting to watch wrestlemania as a guest or surprise appearance?!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He may not have been getting on that plane. He wants people to speculate he was. He’s probably free to negotiate with WWE. He’s in the last leg of his AEW deal. But yes, the podcast has already been recorded.


----------

